# Wifi Won't Connect!



## jlwhite90 (Oct 31, 2011)

This seems to be a weird problem. I work in IT support so there are lots of wifi networks available. I usually connect to just one but it is not working. I have forgot them all and it still wont connect. I can reboot into WebOs and it will connect but not in CM7. If I am at home where it is just my network there seems to be no problem other then the occasional turn it off and turn it back on. Is there anything I can try to get it to connect?

As I was typing this I had the wifi turned off. I turned it back on and it connected right up. I have no idea lol.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

For WiFi I usually have to forget all networks, turn WiFi off, turn it back on and then connect again.


----------



## tonebone (Oct 7, 2011)

Kayone said:


> For WiFi I usually have to forget all networks, turn WiFi off, turn it back on and then connect again.


Yeah unfortunately this happens to me a lot also, but once it connects its usually good to go.


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

This always works for me.....

In the Terminal Emulator app already on your device, enter the commands:

su
rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot


----------

